# Summer Watermelon Salad



## mish (Jun 15, 2006)

This is a refreshing summer side dish for bbq chicken, ribs, grilled fish, or even burgers. No exact measurements, go by taste. Add cold macaroni or potato salad, lemonade or sangria & it's a party. 

Cubed watermelon (remove the seeds & *save the rinds, if you want) 
Herbed or plain feta cheese, broken into pieces 
Fresh flat-leaf Italian parsley, chopped (or basil leaves)
Red onions finely diced (optional)
balsamic vinegar 
Freshly ground black pepper 

Toss watermelon, feta and Italian parsley (or basil leaves) in serving bowl. Sprinkle with balsamic and fresh ground black pepper. *Serve on remaining quartered/sliced watermelon rinds or from the bowl, cold.

Note: Add sliced/chopped proscuitto for a main dish, but since the feta is salty, might want to try mozzarella or provalone. Sprinkling of mint is another cool addition, if you're a mint fan.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2006)

_Sounds nice and refreshing Mish. Will give it a try soon..Thank you_

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

This does sound refreshing. I wouldn't have thought to put watermelon to any of this, but, I assume it throws in it's own distinct flavoring to it. Thanks for sharing. Will have to try this out.


----------



## lulu (Jun 18, 2006)

We had this with our BBQ today.  I loved it so much that I filled up and could not eat any meat, and although we have loads of meat left there is no watermelon salad.  By coincidence one of the sunday newspapers had a very imilar recipe today.  Thanks for a great salad!


----------



## kyles (Jun 18, 2006)

That sounds a great recipe for us slimmers to take to a barbecue!! All that watermelon fills you up!


----------



## JMediger (Jun 19, 2006)

We made this last night and it was a hit!  I'm excited to try it again but with the basil (made it with parsley) and maybe an herbed feta (used the plain jane feta).  
Thanks for sharing such a great idea mish!


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Sounds nice and refreshing Mish. Will give it a try soon..Thank you_
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Thank you, kadesma. Hope you give it a try.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This does sound refreshing. I wouldn't have thought to put watermelon to any of this, but, I assume it throws in it's own distinct flavoring to it. Thanks for sharing. Will have to try this out.


 
TG, I thought the same, at first, and was pleasantly surprised at how the flavors came together. Hope you and yours will like the dish.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> We had this with our BBQ today. I loved it so much that I filled up and could not eat any meat, and although we have loads of meat left there is no watermelon salad. By coincidence one of the sunday newspapers had a very imilar recipe today. Thanks for a great salad!


 
Lulu, thank you for the thumbs up/kudos.  So glad you liked the recipe.  Always nice to know how it turned out and appreciate your kind words.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> That sounds a great recipe for us slimmers to take to a barbecue!! All that watermelon fills you up!


 
Kyles, hope you give it a go, and let us know how you like it. Don't know how slimming the feta is, but fruit and cheese have always been one of my faves.

BTW, way to go on your exercising/diet. You're an inspiration.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> We made this last night and it was a hit! I'm excited to try it again but with the basil (made it with parsley) and maybe an herbed feta (used the plain jane feta).
> Thanks for sharing such a great idea mish!


 
You're very welcome, JM. So glad you liked it. I'm partial to basil as well, and an herbed feta is oh so good too. Next time I may try a melon baller, just to give it different eye-appeal.  The pancetta gives it another flavor dimension.


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 20, 2006)

Watermelon and feta salads are amongst my most favourite salads off all. I like to mix them up a tad and use things like corriander leaves and black olives. But sometimes just the watermelon, feta, a little black pepper and a drizzle of olive oil is heaven on a plate for me


----------



## marajo (Jun 20, 2006)

I had this at a party a few weeks ago and it was great.  Good n' easy, what more can one ask for?


----------

